# Need diaper changing table plans



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Some friends of ours are having their first baby and I thought it would be nice to build them a changing table. I'm not the best at fancy joinery so the plans would need to be something I can easily accomplish with my table saw, router, miter saw and drill press. 

Does anyone know of some changing table plans out there? I've done a few google searches and haven't come up with much so far.

Thanks,


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry, it's not a freebie, but this is the nicest set of plans I've found online short of making your own...

http://www.woodstore.net/dochta.html

Hope that helps

Here's a link to a write up from someone who built it: http://newwoodshop.wordpress.com/2010/12/09/recent-projects-changing-tabledresser-and-baby-bed/


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there's a million of them*

Check this Google* image* search:
http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...9058l0l9773l14l14l0l3l3l0l206l1674l2.8.1l11l0


modern ones:
http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is....,cf.osb&fp=b31ddebf552325dc&biw=1024&bih=554


From the photos you can make your own by just analyizing the construction...corner joints, drawers etc. Perfect small project for a woodworker! Nice thoughtful gift for your friends also! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A baby changing table can be anything convenient. Here is a file/storage/safe that I built for my daughter over 20 years ago. Notice the changing pad on the top. Necessity is the mother of invention.

The message is that you should build anything that could be used for a future requirement and now as a changing table.

George


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

I am building a crib and changing table for my first child due in July, actually going to get the lumber this morning. I found plans at rockler, woodcraft so you might want to check those out. However, I am going to build this one
http://woodworking.ecrater.com/p/7028658/nursery-baby-changing-dresser-woodworking or a slightly modified version anyway.
This is basic joinery, it calls for plywood and edging for the larger pieces so no gluing up planels and such. The plans look like they will be fairly simple to follow and it can be converted to just a small dresser when the child grows past the diaper stage.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the input. I didn't specify before, but I don't mind paying for a set of plans if they are something I like


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Remember we live in a very litigious world. Be aware of the possibility that someone may use your baby changing table and injury from who knows what could land you in court. I never build cribs and the like due to this. Just sayin.

Can't make any money in wood


----------

